# Bad version number in .class file



## senay (9. August 2007)

Hi

beim compilieren der java klasse bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung:

Bad version number in .class file

was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (9. August 2007)

Wahrscheinlich verwendest du unterschiedliche nicht untereinander kompatible Java Versionen im selben Programm.


----------



## senay (9. August 2007)

ja ich habe einmal Java (TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 und J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0.

Ich nutze aber nur J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0.

Muß ich trotzdem Java (TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 deinstallieren?


----------



## Anime-Otaku (9. August 2007)

Java ist abwärtskompatibel, d.h. kannst du mit dem JRE 6 ein JRE 5 Programm ausführen, aber nicht umgekehrt...vielleicht liegt der Fehler auch in einer lib.


----------



## zeja (9. August 2007)

Es gibt ein kleines Tool Namens jarcheck welchem man mehrere Jars zur Versionsüberprüfung geben kann und der meldet wenn ein jar nicht mit der gewünschten Version kompatibel ist.


----------



## senay (9. August 2007)

Hi zeja

danke für den Tip.

Ich habe den tool gedownloaded. Wie kann ich es einsetzen?


----------



## zeja (9. August 2007)

Das steht doch dabei wie man es benutzt. Da müsste irgendein Readme liegen oder so.


----------

